# son had car accident



## nhsmallfarmer (Apr 14, 2008)

I havent been able to get online much lately, as our son was involved in a near head on collision friday noonish, thank the lord everyone survived. the 3 girls also in the car (one was driving) all had minor leg injurys. my son took the brunt of the accident though, you can look at the pictures if you would like not really gorry just well it was an accidnt.
he is home now, he has a major concussion, swollen left eye, he had surgery to repair the inside of his upper lip, he tore the tendons in between his fingers on his left hand, bruised knee and thigh also left side, while in ER he thought it was 1997, the only question he couldnt answer correctly though, then after surgery he thought it was november 11, 2009. so we have to watch him there, he knows the date but only cuz he now looks at the calender. he cant do nothing outside of walking for 6 weeks then he has to wear a helmet to do anthing like snowboarding , bike riding ect..
yes all 4 kids were wearing seatbelts and docs say most of his injuries were from teh airbag, I just thank god there was an air bag.
the driver of the car he was in was only going 23 miles per hour, crossing the highway( she was withing 10 inches of the next road) the truck involved was going 65 miles perhour
he does not remember the accident, thankfully, as the driver of the car he was in has been having nightmare, i pray he really dont remember it
just had to share, i know you all are so supportive here
thanks for listening 
http://s27.photobucket.com/albums/c173/nhhomestead/Codys car accident/


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Oh gosh! I will pray that he heals up fine and doesn't remember it. :grouphug: :hug: 

I was just in a car accident a couple months ago. I was a passenger and I still wont let anyone except my mom drive me around anymore. I'm fine if I am driving though.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh how scary! what a blessing it is that he is alive! 

Hopefully he regains his memory (but not of the crash *shivers*) I will pray for the girl, how terrifying!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry the accident occurred.... 

 ......Thank god ... ray: ..they are all OK ....I hope and pray for all involved......to have a fast and complete recovery..... ray:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh my gosh - I am so glad that he is going to be alright. :hug: I will be thinking of you both!

Did the driver of the vehicle that hit them get cited? 

I hope everything gets better for your son ray:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Thank you Lord! I'm so glad they will be alright. ray: for your sons speedy recovery!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Sorry he had an accident. Praying ray: for a full recovery


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Oh geez...I am so glad everyone made it out okay. I hope for a quick recovery for your son. Hopefully he won't remember the accident...what a nightmare that would be...


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

So sorry to hear that! Hope he heals quickly and Thank God it wasn't any worse. :hug:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh goodness...glad he's alright though. Sending good thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

Oh my goodness, glad everyone was okay though, hugs and prayers for Cody and for a speedy recovery and hopefully he does forget the accident.


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

Oh my how terrible this must have been for you to go through... I bet you were scared out of your mind when you heard the news. Thank goodness he will be fine though. I hope he has a speedy recovery and is back to his normal self very soon. :thumbup: 

BTW, I have a son named Cody too! :wink:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

I am so sorry about the accident! I am very glad that everyone involved is ok. I hope you son has a speedy recovery. I am sure this did a number on your nerves, and I am sorry :hug: 

I know all about the nightmare thing... I had a bad car wreck when I was 17 years old and had nightmares for months afterwards. I am glad he doesn't have to go through that.

We are all here for you if you need us! :grouphug: And keep us posted on his recovery! :hug:


----------



## nhsmallfarmer (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: son had car accident (update)*

Cody is doing better :clap: , the swelling on his forehead has started to go down, its more swollen just above his eyes and nose, his eye is turning a very nice shade of yellowish green, his lip has gone down alot, his tooth still hurts, and his leg hurts.
He has Doctor appt.3 times next week then 1 the week after. He is hungry more now getting tired of mash. taters, pudding, jello and ice cream. last nite he picked apart a hotdog and ate it. so I believe he should be able to enjoy a Thanksgiving dinner with the family.
the house phone still rings all day and most of the nite with people checking on him.
and as for who get blamed for the cause, sadley we believe it to be the girl driving the car he was in, she just turned 16 only had her liscence 5 days, but dont jump yet. I have talked to 2 adults that saw it happen and they both said she had enough time to cross, the truck involved was going to fast for the road, so I am not sure what the police are going to do. I feel the lady in truck though is very self centered first thing she did was yell nasty names and ask for insurance I know she saw my son unconscious and bleeding, that really gets my goat :hair: 
thank you all for being here and being such a great group of people :grouphug: :grouphug: to you all
HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO YOU ALL we all have alot to be Thankful for this year.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Well I am VERY glad he is doing better! I hope he continues with a speedy recovery, and am glad that he will be able to enjoy Thanksgiving a little. Keep us posted! :hug:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm so glad he's better, but being a dentists wife I'm worried a little about his tooth. Has he seen a dentist? Not sure what the recommendation would be...I'll ask Hubby when he wakes up. But, if it suffered severe trauma it may die. You'll know if it starts to turn dark. So, he may need "root canal treatment". Be sure to include that possibility when you talk to your insurance agent. Also, after a root canal the tooth has a tendency to get "brittle" with time...so we usually recommend it have a crown at some point...wait awhile though...to make sure the treatment is successful. These are not insignificant costs...depending on the DR and the tooth...rt canal could be $4-600.+, crown $7-800.


----------



## nhsmallfarmer (Apr 14, 2008)

he goes to Dentist on Tuesday accually, the could of seen him last Tuesday but his mouth was way to swollen and they said as long as cat scan and xrays showed no broken bones and the Doc said no loose teeth they will wait, However I am worried too, his gums the left side were blood red when I saw him in the ER, he showed me yest. they are now white, kinda reminds me of blister in the mouth, he does say it hurts one of them teeth to chew so he uses back teeth. he does have pain there so hopefully all will be well, guess we find out Tuesday.
He also goes to eye doc a week from Tuesday, for his eye that was injured and he says he sees black lines in this other line.
I pray ray: his insurance covers all this, I know the girl driving the car he was in had NO insurance and they just lost their house so I know they have no money, I still dont know if the police are going to charge the girl driving the truck.
thanks


----------



## nhsmallfarmer (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: son had car accident dentist update*

Cody went to the dentist today, they took a full set of xrays as well as a couple small ones of the 3 teeth affected by the accident.,, GREAT NEWS. everything looks greats no damage just gotta watch for root damage that may occure down the road but he said dont worry about it cuz his mouth looks very healthy and he has no cavities they was due for a cleaning this month but due to the accident he wants to wait until january, one doc appt down 3 more to go


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Thats great news to hear! Glad he is healing and will be good to go in no time. :hug:


----------

